# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Shpirt i rebeluar

## lum lumi

24 mars 2003


Sa mall kam rebelimin sonte! Të më pushtojë indinjata dhe elokuenca njëkohësisht.

Sa mall kam për ato castët e rendomta, ulur fëmijërisht në cepin e kullës dhe atë fatalitetin fëmijëror, me vizita e dreka e darka, shkujdesëshëm e dashuri, bindje e kërkesa të cekëta.

Nuk besoni miqtë e mij! Sonte kam mall edhe për agimet e hershme me vesë,  coban i tufës së berreve , në ecejakje naive, rrugicës së fshatit që të shpie tek lumi, tek pusi i qikave të ulëm në rrasën që qëndiste ajo.

Sonte kam mall edhe për mallkimet e nënës:
- Pse i prure kaq heret, o i pa nafakë! Dielli ka edhe tre pash deri në përendim!

Sonte kam mall për pranverën e erën e tokës.

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Mërgim

Mërgimtarë,
kope e frikësuar, e shpërndarë,
nga gjëmimi i vrapit tuaj.

E nën thembra
si një re lumturie
ngrihet pluhuri i vendlindjes.

Atdheun bartni me shuajt e këpucëve
në të katër anët e botës.

Mos u ktheni!
Në gurë do të shndërroheni
nëse e ktheni shikimin pas.

fatzinj,
vështroni brenda vetes,
është i vetmi shteg që mund t'ju shpjerë në shtëpi.

Dhe mos harroni
në ërrësirë
fenerin dritëkumbues-

Gjuhën e nënës!

(Blaga Dimitrova)

----------


## drini_në_TR

... prandaj jena ne këtu! Jo vetëm ti por edhe shumë të tjerë ndihen vetëm dhe larg atyre, asaj, atij, po vëndit që janë ndjerë më mirë! Po aq sa larg mund t'jemi t'u fol tani, ose e thënë drejtë t'u shkrujt, po aq edhe afër jemi. 
Ta mbajm besën vlla!
përshëndetje dhe nderime
drini.

----------


## lum lumi

Flm. Drini!

Vëlla të paqa!

____________________________________

31 mars ...................


Bora po shkrihet. Pikja e strehëve prishi ëndrrën për ty.....

Edhe sa deri në agim?

Thashë të cohesha e të ikja, por atë cast....ah medet!.....Në atë cast të pashë.....bashkë me qeshjen satanike....pa emblemat....dhe alegorinë baroke.....

"Poeti i madh është njëherësh edhe krijesë e vjeshtës" - kam lexuar diku nga Bodler

Strehët po pikun sonte.....

----------


## macia_blu

po pikon shpirti i ndonje poeti . Jo te gjithe pikemt jane  te shiut.

----------


## lum lumi

Shoh dritën e hënës dallgë-dallgë....

O Zot i madh!

----------


## lum lumi

..................................................  ......9 qërshor 2003


Mikja ime!

Mora mesazhin tënd.  
                                                                                                      Të menqurit marrin dhe kuptojnë mesazhe edhe indirekt, me ndërdije( pa telefon, pa internet, pa sms, pa msn, pa lerta), derisa budallenjve duhet t'ua thuash njëmijëenjëherë.

Mora mesazhin tënd dhe e vendosa në dosien ku arkivoj fatalitete. Të të them të drejtën kjo dosje përmban mesazhe apo gjëra pa thellësi, pa zjarr, pa ciltërsi.

Ti nuk kishe inat me mua, por me vetëvetën. Ndërsa unë ka kohë që e kam kuptuar se nuk kisha pse të zemërohem me ty.

Do të thoni se jam shumë egoist.

Aq më bën.

----------


## Shpirti_blu

...sonte nuk doli hena.Them sonte se po shkruaj kur ende  nuk ka zbardhur.Ma kishin vjedhur gjumin,por ma kishin vjedhur dhe henen.Ka pllakosur nje thatesire e rende,ska me shi,shteruan dhe krojet.Dola ashtu zbathur,po livadhet jane zhuritur e bari me ben nen kembet e zbathura,zhuuup-zhuup, zhuuup-zhuup.
Me kot kerkoj ndonje yll ne qiellin e sterrosur,a ndonje kenge zogu ne zabelin e vyshkur.Tutje ndegjohet vetem kenga e nje  hutini ku here pas here ja prish ritmin nje vajtim qyqeje,thua se vetem keta te dy qenkan mbreterit e territ..jam vetem sonte.

----------


## lum lumi

O shpirti_blu,

Mos t'u kanë përzier ulurimat e qenve( apo e ndonjë ujku grabitqar) me kukamën e qyqës, se kjo e fundit nuk vajton në terr por në pikë të ditës.

Sidoqoftë, mirë se erdhe mes nesh!

----------


## macia_blu

lum, ma ke hec trurin komplet me zgjedhjen   e vargjeve te kadarese.
Me bej nje nder, po munde.... posto  diku  krejt poemen me gjithe titull se me ke ba kurioze te di a e kam kujtuar   korrekt , se mua me duket se  eshte njera nga poemat e tij (kadarese) per nenen ...

po pres.

----------


## Shpirti_blu

Hej,Lum-lumi,mungesa e kahershme e jotja  ne pyejet e Drenices gjate veres, u paska bere te harroni.Tuung

----------


## lum lumi

Sa shumë "blu-eja" paska ardhë në këtë temë.

Mirë se keni ardhë!

Macia_blu, fragmentin e kam marrë nga poema e Kadaresë "Shqiponjat fluturojnë lart".



Shpirti_blu, e shoh se mu kanë përzier telat. Me beso se kam harruar edhe kukamen e qyqes. Ti ke të drejtë. Unë të kërkoj ndjesë për reagimin e shpejtë e të pa menduar. 

Përseri të përshendes dhe të uroj mirëseardhje në forum.

Përshendetje miqësore për të dyja blu-të!

----------


## lum lumi

Hiq!
Pa lidhje....
një zot e din për ku.


Në prag të pushimeve verore jam edhe unë.
U gëzohem!

*******

GËZUAR EDHE JU!
MIRËUPAFSHIM NË VJESHTË!

----------


## Dreri

Lumi_lum
A erdhe
Si ishte rruga?
Kur te vish, me vjeshten
Na i bjer disa gjethe
Te tokes tende, te tokes sime
Nga toka jone
Kam mall
Per ato gjethe
Qe qoshesh i fsheh era
i mbron nga era
Sa bukur fershellejne ererat e gjetheve
Te vjeshtes "atje"

----------


## lum lumi

Erdha, Dre i dashur, erdha
E lash vjeshtën në dy sy
që më ndjekshin e m'qortonin
deri k'tu n'Skandinavi

Nuk m'i dhanë ngjyrat e vjeshtës
sytë e lokës më t'qortuar
vec mi dha lotët e heshtjës
hija e saj e llahtaruar

----------


## macia_blu

hej , "LUM' mbas pritjes se  rrenuar-rrezuar
te kam nisur nje poste keto dite
e cfare poste....
do te kenaqesh pendueshem pse ma rrezove pritjen per se dyti
S'ka dert
se mik te kam tash e apet
nje gjethe  vjeshte po t'lypi 
nga ato te drenices  qe e pashe 
pa e pa ende.
Po qe nuk kam si rri pa e pa
jo.
Ajo me pret e un i kam premtu 
te jap fjalen  lum-drenice  se kam me shku

Macia_blu(me pritje te shkueme dam, po jo me shprese te tille)

----------


## lum lumi

> _Postuar më parë nga macia_blu_ 
> *hej , "LUM' mbas pritjes se  rrenuar-rrezuar
> te kam nisur nje poste keto dite
> e cfare poste....
> do te kenaqesh pendueshem pse ma rrezove pritjen per se dyti
> S'ka dert
> se mik te kam tash e apet
> nje gjethe  vjeshte po t'lypi 
> nga ato te drenices  qe e pashe 
> ...



Mërë se vjen moj në Drenicë
e nderuem kjoftë ardhja jote
për mikpritje s'kem me'u koritë
kem me t'pritë, e kem me t'qitë
pshesh me tamel e ashaf kumbulle

Posta jote nuk m'ka ardhë
ditë për ditë sa e kam pritë
e vaporat janë tue ardhë
 nga e madhja Amerikë ( për cdo ditë...lol)

*nuk ka pritje të "rrenume-rrezume", por ka pritje dhe mospritje.

----------


## lum lumi

Sonte kam ngrënë hekur unë dhe mizat!                                         Më ka zënë nëma. Nëmë e madhe!!

Kur isha i vogël, dhe jo krejt i vogël, kur bëja qëderr apo si të shprehëm, kur nuk i bindësha nënëlokës, e shkreta hepohej të më rrafte, por nuk më rrafte , e si më gjëmë më thoshte:"Eu bir, vafsh e mos u kthefsh! Vafsh ku brenë miza hekur"!!

E unë si unë!! Tash vonë, shumë vonë e kuptova domethënien.

Medet!

----------


## macia_blu

Sonte kam ngrënë hekur unë dhe mizat!

E megjitheate , nje dite te shkurtit, qe une e paskam harruar ekzakten do hash qull me tlyn, ose ndonje maje torte.
....
A jemi ne shkurt a me duket mue?!
Hajt pra gezueshem shkurtin...e 45 -te!

----------


## lum lumi

> _Postuar më parë nga macia_blu_ 
> *
> 
> E megjitheate , nje dite te shkurtit, qe une e paskam harruar ekzakten do hash qull me tlyn, ose ndonje maje torte.
> 
> Hajt pra gezueshem shkurtin...e 45 -te!*



Ha-ha-ha!

Rrofsh macia_blu!

E megjithatë, ky është shkurti i '44-tës që i paraprinë marsit të '45-tës. 

E megjithate, lumi hala i hanë koret dhe nuk ka nevojë për zyze, përvec atyre të diellit (lol!).

E megjithatë, më kujtohet qulli i femijërisë, qypat e tlynit që zënin njërën anë të qarranikut, psheshi i kallamojtë me tambël buallice, leqeniku që sillte babai nga stani , të gjitha këto përbëjnë vec nostalgji për lumin, oi macia_blu!

Më erdhi mirë që të ra ndermend të ma urosh të '45-en me një muaj me heret, e megjithatë kujtoja se je e zanun këto ditë me Lekë Gjokën dhe krijimet e tij!

E megjithatë, të falenderohem për kujtesen dhe gjestin miqësor që ma bëre!

E krejt në fund, të uroj të '35-tat e na rrofsh sa malet!

qashtu...

lumi

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

Hehehee!
Do preferoja ne ate dite,maze te zieme!
Gezuar o drenicak!

----------

